# Neutering a senior golden



## Coralie (Dec 5, 2011)

We recently adopted a retired stud dog, who is 8 1/2 years old. He is not neutered.

Ordinarily spay/neuter wouldn't even be a question - I believe strongly in preventing overpopulation and the health problems associated with intact dogs - but I have also read about some of the risks of putting an older dog under anesthesia. 

Lucky is a very calm, sedate and submissive boy who will always be on a leash. He does not have any behavioral problems and is an absolute joy as he is.

In this situation, do you believe the risks of keeping him intact outweigh the risks of anesthesia, or should we definitely have him neutered ASAP?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to help with Intakes for one of the Golden Rescues here in NC that closed down earlier this year. We took in a lot of Seniors, many were HW+, they were treated and all dogs that came into our Rescue regardless of what age they were, were spayed/neutered without any problems. 

The only ones that were not, were those who had severe medical issues and were taken into Hospice to live out their final days with a foster family.

What has your Vet said about neutering him? Most Vets will run a full bloodwork up to determine if there are any underlying problems before doing any type of surgery.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

At his age, I would leave him be..... My previous boy, Frazier had terrible issues with anesthesia, not saying that your guy would, but really, at his age, and with a good temperment, I would not bother.I really don't see any real risk with keepin him intact.Congratulations on your lovely guy! post some pictures!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have neutered senior dogs with minimal problems. I probably will not continue to neuter them however, as the health benefits for males are somewhat controversial.

If you do not let your dog roam, train them and have them leashed in areas where they might come into contact with intact females, there is no reason to think you would be contributing to pet over population.

Good luck with wahtever you decide and thank you for adopting heim


----------



## Coralie (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's Lucky!

Our vet hasn't seen him yet, but the breeder's vet was there when we picked him up. He is HW- and up to date on all of his shots. The breeder's vet was what caused me to question if he should be neutered - he said that he would be "cautious" when neutering a senior, but that we could have it done if thought it was necessary. He said we should have it done at a surgical center that had different kinds of anesthesia available, I guess some types are better than others for older doggies.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You should do bloodwork beforehand if you want to do it (a full panel). If not, I'd say you can wait until he needs to go under for something else (say a lump removal). Goldens are notorious for getting these and some may be nastier than others. So, I think it is just safe to wait until he needs to go under for something as long as him being intact isn't causing any unwanted problems. Congrats on your newest addition!


----------



## Coralie (Dec 5, 2011)

By the way, he's not lopsided - he has 1/2 an ear. One of the females at his old home hurt him.  That's why he's with us (she also went to a 1-dog family).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lucky's beautiful, thank you for adopting this big guy.

My girl Roxy is a former puppy mill momma, unfortunately she wasn't in as good as shape as your boy is when I got her, long story.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky is gorgeous! And his name is fitting for a dog who is fortunate to have found you.

We had then almost ten year old Joker neutered last February on the advice of our family vet, after an ultrasound showed that he had an enlarged prostate glad. They did through testing beforehand and he came through the surgery and recovery period without issues. The major change I have seen since then is that he has become a bit more of a couch potato.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

What a BEAUTIFUL Boy..... Many more years together with him I hope!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What a lovely happy looking golden boy. I don't really see the point in neutering him. Surgery is not without risk especially in an older dog. Speak with your vet but I would probably choose to keep him intact.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my LORD! Look at that face!! He looks like such a joy. Is he ever lucky to have landed with you.

I have no advice neuter-wise. I just think he's so cute!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What a handsome boy. My two boys are neutered and it is no big deal. The older one is nine and one half years. Personally, if you are not breeding dogs, male or female, I cannot think of a reason to not neuter no matter what age...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Perianal adenomas/adenocarcinomas are definitely linked to not being neutered . Sertoli cell rumors are also unheard of in un neutered dogs....


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

My vet has always told me that as long as the dog is healthy, even if they are getting up there in years, there is no reason why they can be put under for surgeries, etc. It sounds like he is healthy, and if I were the one adopting him, I would get him neutered. Talk to your Vet and see what they say. Congratulations on adding him to your family. He looks like a big teddy bear.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's handsome! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I neutered my last golden Lucky at 10. I bought a female yorkie puppy and did not want problems. He did fine. Absolutely, no change in him afterwards. He what you this is best for him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky is so blessed to have you and you-him! He is absolutely gorgeous and happy!! Good thoughts with whatever you do!


----------

